# Shaving?



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Assuming a good 90% of you members on here are guys, what to do about shaving after the SHTF? Can't carry 50 disposables, pretty sure most of us can't self-administer a cut-throat razor. Are we all happy to grow beards?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Even though I am a woman I have done a bit of research into different types of razors. My DH doesn't shave his whole face but does shave a few areas.

If you can find a nice clean fat boy razor you are good to go. The Gillette Fat Boy is an antique (from the 30s to about the 60s) razor that takes the traditional double edged razor blades. You know the kind you see in horror movies imbedded in someone's face. 



















You can buy a few 100 packs of these razor blades and a good blade strop. This will sharpen the blades after they dull and you can reuse them. The strop you want is a twist/turn type not the leather strap.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tweeze or wax. The Romans did it. LOL! Somehow I don't see many men doing this (not if the yelling from my husband when he attempted to tweeze his unibrow is an example of male stoicism) so I guess it will be beards or learning to use an old fashioned straight razor.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I also use a DE razor but a newer model as the antiques are more $$$

I use a simple Merkur razor (barber pole) and Shark blades which can be had for $15/100 blades. I get about 2 weeks per blade and keep an extra box so they should last quite a while.

I also have the bakelite version made by Merkur as a travel razor. It weight next to nothing and still gives a great shave.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I also use a DE razor but a newer model as the antiques are more $$$
> 
> I use a simple Merkur razor (barber pole) and Shark blades which can be had for $15/100 blades. I get about 2 weeks per blade and keep an extra box so they should last quite a while.
> 
> I also have the bakelite version made by Merkur as a travel razor. It weight next to nothing and still gives a great shave.


I got my DH a gold plated Fatboy from 1954 a few years ago for Christmas. It was deadstock from a corner store that closed its doors in 1960. Not that expensive from an antique dealer. Cheaper than my Lady Gillette DE razor from the same dealer. I actually had a DE razor collection years back. I love the way they look.

A bar of shaving cup soap is rather cheap and lasts a very long time. My DH goes through a bar every 3-4 months. A heck of a lot cheaper than shaving cream.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I got my DH a gold plated Fatboy from 1954 a few years ago for Christmas. It was deadstock from a corner store that closed its doors in 1960. Not that expensive from an antique dealer. Cheaper than my Lady Gillette DE razor from the same dealer. I actually had a DE razor collection years back. I love the way they look.
> 
> A bar of shaving cup soap is rather cheap and lasts a very long time. My DH goes through a bar every 3-4 months. A heck of a lot cheaper than shaving cream.


If you found a new one that wasn't expensive you should feel good. Unused ones are going for $400+ on Ebay. I always look at the DE razors when in antique stores but most are either too worn out or they want more money than I feel they're worth.

I would like an adjustable razor though. The Merkur Progress has been on my list for a while, but I get a comfortable close shave with what I have so I haven't bought one.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not so worried about me.
I can just let it grow and be fine.
My wife on the other hand is another story.
Hairy legs and arm pits do nothing for me.
I also have a Murker double edged safety razor.
I buy the Feather brand blades because they are the sharpest blade I have ever used.
So with my shaving mug, soap, and DE razor we should be OK for some time.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

backlash said:


> I'm not so worried about me.
> I can just let it grow and be fine.
> My wife on the other hand is another story.
> Hairy legs and arm pits do nothing for me.
> ...


See if your wife would be willing to wax with a sugar mixture. It lasts weeks and washes off with water. You can eat it too. 

The hair grows back thinner and lighter if at all.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent thread . My plan up until this point was to do what I do now . I hate not shaving . I use the Gillette Sensor Excel , one big bundle pack and a couple cans of Barbasol from the Dollar Tree lasts me a year . After reading this though I'm intrigued by some of the other alternatives .


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> Excellent thread . My plan up until this point was to do what I do now . I hate not shaving . I use the Gillette Sensor Excel , one big bundle pack and a couple cans of Barbasol from the Dollar Tree lasts me a year . After reading this though I'm intrigued by some of the other alternatives .


I use a Gillette Mach III, one 5 pack lasts a yr, and I don't use shaving cream... Of course the goatee hasn't been shaved since I was 18... Except when I was 21 and tried to shave hung over... Oops half of it gone before I knew it... Lol at my stipudity...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Haven't shaved in years. Don't really plan to niether. Back in the day I learned ta use a straight razor (was grandads) an I still got it along with quite a few pucks a soap, the cup an brush. 

Know as fer my hair, still mil length. I got a hand clippers stored away fer that.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

backlash said:


> I'm not so worried about me.
> I can just let it grow and be fine.
> My wife on the other hand is another story.
> Hairy legs and arm pits do nothing for me.
> ...


I hadn't even thought about that quandary. I can always grow a beard but what's my wife going to do? Become a yeti?

Thanks to everybody who provided those good razor options. I think past a year, you'll probably be ok trimming a beard with scissors rather than having a super clean shave.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A word to you gentlemen worried about your wives becoming hairy ape women when SHTF here are some ideas to help...

During WWII women use to use fine grit sandpaper they 'stole' from their factory jobs to buff or sand the hair off their legs and arms. It does work BUT you can't press too hard or a friction burn can form. A pumice stone is a good alternative to sandpaper as it will not wear out as fast. If using the pumice stone it needs to be used in the tub or shower. It does not work well dry like sandpaper.

Waxing can reduce hair growth. This is not true if done once. It takes repeat sessions to show hair reduction. Plus there are several kinds of wax so trying a few now can make it easier when SHTF. The down side to wax if you need baby oil to remove residue from skin.

Sugaring is similar to waxing except it is water soluble and can be done cold. Also it is 100% edible! Recipes can be found through a Google search. 

Trying these methods now can make the transition smooth.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I did a little (very little) searching. It appears that women shaving is a relatively new concept to the US. I am pretty sure that if/when the SHTF, Hubby will not really care whether or not my legs are shaved. As for men and beards, I have never seen my Hubby without a beard (we have been married for 26 years). If he shaved, I probably wouldn't recognize him 

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/625/who-decided-women-should-shave-their-legs-and-underarms


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Not that I want to walk around looking and or smelling like grizzly Adams. I imagine post SHTF anyone with fresh smelling clean clothes, shaved and warshed faces will give away some of their preparedness. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I will grow beard as DH does not like so I comprimise and have a goatee for now need to cover up this ugly mug..... I do not use shaving cream dissposable razor only.i shave just outa shower... shaving cream makes me get pimples and at 45 still dont want em so I dry shave.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I won't be shaving after it hits the fan. My beard is too thick to shave with a blade. It just hurts too much. The only thing that might work is shaving every 12 hours.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

My husband has always had a moustache and did have a beard for many years. It was never the Duck Dynasty kind of overgrown face moss but was always kept trimmed very short and smooth. Looked good. If his trimmer no longer works I can always use scissors to sculpt and shape his beard.

One natural way to remove facial and leg hair is to rub a mixture of besan (chickpea flour) and haldi (tumeric) on the facial area and the legs and then when it dries gently rub it off.

Lathering your legs and rubbing gently with a pumice stone everyday also works but it takes time to diminish the amount of growth.

Personally I will not be wearing stockings or pantyhose after the apocalypse and this is the only reason I would be concerned about long leg hairs - always looks like someone trapped a guinea pig under a fine net.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Hubby has a full beard and hasn't shaved since the military more than 40 years back. Many moons ago I used to shave my legs etc with a cut throat, didn't take long to learn (no cuts or injuries either, lol) and was very gentle to the skin. 
After the SHTF I don't think I'm going to be too worried about hairy legs, plenty of other things to worry about!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

If any of you are planning to use a straight razor, don't forget the razor strop/strap to put the fine edge on it with. 

One trick to learning how to use a straight razor without a "self sacrifice" or major blood letting, is to blow up a ballon and cover it with shaving cream and shave off the cream without popping the baloon.

I promise that you will be wearing some shaving cream everytime until you finally get the hang of it and are able to shave that sucker without popping it.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> I won't be shaving after it hits the fan. My beard is too thick to shave with a blade. It just hurts too much. The only thing that might work is shaving every 12 hours.


Regarding razors, what's best for one isn't always best for others. People with heavy beards usually have better luck with DE razors that have open comb designs and very sharp blades (feather). For me, the better setup is an closed comb and blades that aren't as sharp. Even then, I have to be more careful for the first couple of shaves on a new blade.

Even with research, most have to sample various blades to see what's the best concerning the closest shave without irritation. If it pulls, get sharper blades, it it roughs up your skin, get blades that aren't as sharp.

Of course all this is academic if one doesn't want to shave.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

West coast shaving sells sample packs of blades.
I bought the pack and found the ones I don't like and figured out which one works best for me.
The Feather blades are the sharpest and if I'm not really careful the first few uses I cut myself every time.
Finally figuring it out and I'm doing much better.

http://www.westcoastshaving.com/


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I think my priorities will be on security, lodging, food and cleanliness. Shaving would be at the bottom of the list IF it makes it on the list.

A hairy female would be acceptable if she is standing downwind...


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I honestly don't remember the last time I shaved so I'm not too worried about it! If the beard needs to lose some length, well I'm fairly handy with a beard comb and scissors.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Using a straight razor is not that difficult to learn. Biggest problem is finding a really good NEW one. Most of the good ones come from France now. The other thing is keeping a good edge on it. Good leather strop is essential. I still have my grand dad's and my father's. I got my dad's WW2 Gillete like posted above and a ton of double edge blades. Most likely though I would just keep my beard trimmed as neatly as i could. Cuts may be a real danger when infection kills. GB


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OH! I forgot to mention that having styptic pencils on hand are a must if you plan to shave or not! They can be used for all kinds of cuts and small wounds and have a longer shelf life than other products. Also a must to add to your pets' preps if you have pets.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Most likely though I would just keep my beard trimmed as neatly as i could. Cuts may be a real danger when infection kills. GB


People were shaving long before modern medical medicine and I plan on living, not just surviving.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

To each his own.
My idea of living doesn't involve a lot of looking in a mirror or running blades across my face daily. I am quite happy with the hair my body chooses to grow, especially in -40. Every blue moon a trim doesn't hurt but I can never understand the satisfaction others seem to get from shaving. So many things I would rather spend my time on.
I don't expect anything different from women either.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

FYI a trusted friend reminded me once when I was discussing the use of a straight razor. That it is common to nick and cut yourself with them . And pointed out that back in the days (specifically mentioned california gold rush) that it was COMMON for folks to die of staph infections from shaving cuts. So take care with your shaving and I suggest using boiled water to lather with and to rinse and wash with.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> To each his own.
> My idea of living doesn't involve a lot of looking in a mirror or running blades across my face daily.


Because you don't do it now. To many it means a lot. I shave because it's what I want to do, not only to remove hair, but I actually enjoy the process.

The military teaches that shaving is a morale booster in the event you're taken as a POW. It's a way to maintain a sense of identity.


cowboyhermit said:


> I am quite happy with the hair my body chooses to grow, especially in -40. Every blue moon a trim doesn't hurt but I can never understand the satisfaction others seem to get from shaving.


And I don't understand why anyone would want to grow a heavy beard. We see more days over 100 than below 20, so -40 isn't going to happen.


cowboyhermit said:


> So many things I would rather spend my time on.


Then by all means do them. keep doing what you do now if at all possible.

While focusing on the wrong portion of my post you missed the point. The risk of infections leading to death wouldn't be significantly different than it was in the not so distant past. As such, I plan on continuing to do what I do now and won't change my lifestyle any more than necessary. That was my meaning when I stated I wanted to live and not just survive. It was a statement referring to my preferences... not compared to, based upon or influenced by the desires of others.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> FYI a trusted friend reminded me once when I was discussing the use of a straight razor. That it is common to nick and cut yourself with them . And pointed out that back in the days (specifically mentioned california gold rush) that it was COMMON for folks to die of staph infections from shaving cuts. So take care with your shaving and I suggest using boiled water to lather with and to rinse and wash with.


It was common for them to die of many diseases. They didn't exactly take care of themselves because they were't finding enough to cover the basic necessities. Many had diets consisting of little more than hard biscuits.

Little attention was given to the upkeep of the mining towns also. Sanitation was about as poor as it could be.

Combining malnutrition and unsanitary conditions leads to more disease and death. If I was gambling, I'd wager that there were more cuts related to mining than shaving.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Didn't mean to offend anyone, that's why I said "To each his own", that is my whole point. 
I shaved for years because it was the normal thing to do. When I first grew a beard I got a lot of flak from certain people who thought it wasn't proper. I was only trying to say that shaving is time consuming (hours per year) and for a lot of people not particularly pleasant or useful, so they might want to consider what was the norm for many other periods of history.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone, that's why I said "To each his own", that is my whole point.
> I shaved for years because it was the normal thing to do. When I first grew a beard I got a lot of flak from certain people who thought it wasn't proper. I was only trying to say that shaving is time consuming (hours per year) and for a lot of people not particularly pleasant or useful, so they might want to consider what was the norm for many other periods of history.


My DH grew a beard because he thinks he has no chin. I disagree but he doesn't listen to me.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone, that's why I said "To each his own", that is my whole point.
> I shaved for years because it was the normal thing to do. When I first grew a beard I got a lot of flak from certain people who thought it wasn't proper. I was only trying to say that shaving is time consuming (hours per year) and for a lot of people not particularly pleasant or useful, so they might want to consider what was the norm for many other periods of history.


I wasn't offended but my writing at 5am after being up all night looks more harsh than I meant.

Unless I'm in a hurry, shaving takes around 10 minutes of my time per day. That ends up bing almost 3 days per year. It sounds like a lot, but it's less than I spend watching shows like NCIS, The Big Bang Theory, A Game of Thrones etc, and far less than I spend on the back patio watching the trees sway in the wind.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I currently have a full beard for a number of reasons but probably or maybe I should say possibly post SHTF I will shave it down some or nearly all just depending on how likely I see me needing my protective masks. As a beard pretty much ruins the effect of a protective mask. If I don't see any forseeable reason to mask up I"ll let the beard alone. If it is somthing akin to a war I'lll shave it off. If it's a biological type issue I"ll shave it off incase I have to go out and about and will want to be suited up including a mask. So while you may not intend to shave daily you might at least want to have the possibility covered in case it is neccessary.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Here recently i've had to shave daily because I've been wearing a respirator to abate asbestos at work. I've been moved to another crew doing a different job so I'm just now able to grow my goatee back. I had a trimmed beard for about 10 years before I got this job and would be fine going back to it. 

We get blade inserts at Sam's Club for my Mach 3 and whatever she uses, and a can of shaving cream lasts me most of a year.

As far as DW's shaving is concerned, hairy pits/legs/etc (!) aren't my favorites either but post-SHTF I figure we're going to have a lot more to worry about than vanity shaving. I'm ok with that.

One other point: it's been said before on this forum but bears repeating here: Post-SHTF preppers are going to be a lot more comfortable than the huddled masses. We will be cleaner, better dressed, and better fed. We have to be careful to blend in so as not to make ourselves targets for the have-nots that will surround us. As such, maybe scruffy beards and a couple days' growth in the pits will be a good idea.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

the7wolf said:


> Assuming a good 90% of you members on here are guys, what to do about shaving after the SHTF? Can't carry 50 disposables, pretty sure most of us can't self-administer a cut-throat razor. Are we all happy to grow beards?


Fusion blades.. 4 last 7 months. I found a company online and even with shipping I paid about half the price of Chinamart, et al. We're stocked for a long time.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont plan on shaving Post SHTF as it will give away the fact that I have preps. Most people probably wont shave Post SHTF because they dont have the resourses, so I plan to blend in if I need to leave my BIL.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Resto said:


> I dont plan on shaving Post SHTF as it will give away the fact that I have preps. Most people probably wont shave Post SHTF because they dont have the resourses, so I plan to blend in if I need to leave my BIL.


This is where I disagree with many that the situation will degrade to the point where we don't have the same abilities as were here hundreds of years ago. People in the old west had shaving capabilities as did those in the civil war, even the pre Revolutionary War.

I fully expect straight razors to be available, but I'm not fond of them so I'm stocking up on blades that may or may not still be in production.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Labotomy, that's a valid point. But there likely will be a transition period where the worst of the sheeple are the most visible, preppers are lying low, and looting/rampaging/wanton panic and chaos are the most prevalent. After that, when things either return to normal or the new normal becomes established, then I will agree with you. But I do feel that during the transition, most people won't be all shavedup. Some will, sure enough, but I'm thinking most won't.

Again, over the long term, I agree with you. Short term, immediately post-event, I don't.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I try to always have plenty of disposables available. I've tried safety razors with the removable blades and haven't had much luck. I only shave in the summer and let the beard grow in winter. Scissors when it gets to long or head hair gets to long.


----------

